# Info on sppedy brand



## Speedy1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Can anyone tell me about Speedy brand bikes. I have a Speedy "Deluxe" looks alot like a  Stingray./ It's a girls 20" with banana seat, gorilla HBs, chrome fenders   thanks


----------



## Retrochild (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi I know this is an older post, but I recently found my old Speedy Deluxe in my cousins barn. I have the sticker on the fork but can not read the sticker on the seat post. I am looking to restore  my  old friend. I believe mine is also a 20 inch. Maybe we could chat and share picture?


----------



## Retrochild (Jan 2, 2021)

Speedy1 said:


> Can anyone tell me about Speedy brand bikes. I have a Speedy "Deluxe" looks alot like a  Stingray./ It's a girls 20" with banana seat, gorilla HBs, chrome fenders   thanks





Speedy1 said:


> Can anyone tell me about Speedy brand bikes. I have a Speedy "Deluxe" looks alot like a  Stingray./ It's a girls 20" with banana seat, gorilla HBs, chrome fenders   thanks



Hi I know this is an older post, but I recently found my old Speedy Deluxe in my cousins barn. I have the sticker on the fork but can not read the sticker on the seat post. I am looking to restore my old friend. I believe mine is also a 20 inch. Maybe we could chat and share picture?


----------



## bloo (Jan 2, 2021)

If you post pictures, good ones, and post a picture of the serial number, it is likely that someone here would be able to tell you who actually made it, and approximately how old it is. Depending on who made it, you might even get an exact year. 

Most brands were made by someone else, and in the United States there were only a few companies making bikes, compared to thousands of brands or badges.

Speedy1's post is from 2009 and it is unlikely he/she will see this. Sometimes you can send a PM to a poster from long ago and it will trigger an email that will wake them up. Since Speedy1 posted as a guest, you don't even have that option.

Welcome to the forum!
.


----------

